

7 Ways To Be A Healthier Programmer - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/10/26/7-ways-to-be-a-healthier-programmer/

======
darose
Step 8: Get some sleep! You're much more productive as a programmer - and much
more able to solve tough problems - when you're well rested.

Step 9: Get some exercise! Ditto for exercise: -you're much more clear-headed,
confident, and productive when your body feels in good shape.

------
Zev
So, basically: Do more then code for 8 hours a day nonstop.

Does anyone even do that anymore? Or in the first place?

